# Wasserpflanzen zwischen lagern



## Lyliana (29. März 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich hab mal eine Frage, (schreib die extra, falls es irgendeinen gibt der das auch net weiß)

Also ich hab ja Wasserpflanzen bestellt. Und ich vermute ganz stark bei meinem Glück, dass die genau diese Woche ankommen, wo es bei uns wohl nur regnet und stürmt. 
So da mein Teich ja nicht unmittelbar in meiner Nähe ist, wollte ich mal fragen, ... wie lager ich die Pflanzen zwischen?

Bestellt hab ich alles was INS Wasser muss. Also __ Wasserstern, __ Tausendblatt, Armleuchteralge und Wasser-Hahnenfuss. 

- Wie lange können die original Verpackt so aushalten?  ... (Falls es wichtig ist die kommen von NG )
- Pflanze ich die zu Hause schon in ihre Unterwassertöpfe ein und stell sie nass?
- Oder muss ich bei Regen raus in Garten fahren und in den sauren Teichbesitzer-Apfel beißen?

Ist für euch sicher ne doofe Frage, aber ich weiß es wirklich nicht. Wie gesagt, zwei sehr braune Daumen. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (29. März 2015)

Kommt wohl drauf an wie verpackt.

Alles was in Zeitungen ohne Topf eingeschlagen ist würde ich in einen Eimer mit Wasser stecke. Wenn möglich auf den Balkon. Oder in einen großen durchsichtigen Gefrierbeutel mit ca. der Hälfte voll Wasser. Getopft muss noch nix werden. 
Alles was mit Topf kommt auch in einen Eimer untergetaucht. Wenn dann ein paar Stengel an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen ist das nicht so schlimm. Wenn was aus dem Wasser raus ragt dann zum Beispiel mit Küchenfolie den Eimer zukleben.

Alles was in Folienbeuteln ist kann da ungeöffnet drin bleiben, wenn da Licht dran kommt dann auch mehrere Tage

Geht nur um die Luftfeuchtigkeit welche allseits um die Stengel sein muss.


----------



## Lyliana (29. März 2015)

Damit kann ich etwas anfangen. Danke @Tottoabs


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. März 2015)

Hi Mandy,

wo haste denn jetzt schon Unterwasserpflanzen her bekommen. Die erwachen gerade erst so nach und nach aus der Winterruhe. Wenns vorgetrieben aus nem holländischen, asiatischen, mediteranen  Gewächshaus sind (wie die ganzen Stauden die man z.Z wieder bei Obi und Co. findet) kannst die so ohne weiteres eh noch nicht in den erst frisch erwachenden Teich werfen. Die würden im kalten Wasser noch einen Temperaturschock bekommen und rückwärts wachsen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (29. März 2015)

NG schreibt sehr genaue Hinweise dazu auf bzw. die Pflanzen haben Beiblätter.
Darauf stehen auch Ausnahmefälle für kühleres Wetter anbei.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (29. März 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wo haste denn jetzt schon Unterwasserpflanzen her bekommen.


NG hat sie oben geschrieben.....sollten somit Heimische sein.


----------



## Patrick K (29. März 2015)

Ich lagere schon seit Jahren Teichpflanzen in Eckigen Mörtelkübel zwischen und jedes Jahr kommen sie noch schöner als im Vorjahr
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. März 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> NG hat sie oben geschrieben.....sollten somit Heimische sein.



Hi Torsten,

mit heimisch/winterhart hat das nichts zu tun das in "warmen" Treibhäusern vorgetrieben Pflanzen aktuell draußen bei ner plötzlich starker Temperaturänderung einen auf den Deckel kriegen. Vortreiben ist auch bei heimischen Arten möglich (sonst würde man jetzt ja auch noch keine schon 20-30cm hohe Rittersporne bekommen)


----------



## RKurzhals (29. März 2015)

Hallo Frank,
wenn die Pflanzen tatsächlich vorgetrieben wurden, dann ist ein wenig "Abhärten" (schrittweise Gewöhnung an die Außentemperaturen) im Wassereimer/Mörtelkübel wohl angebracht? Dann braucht sich ja Mandy nicht ärgern, wenn sie nicht gleich pflanzen kann - im Gegenteil.


----------



## Lyliana (29. März 2015)

Hi,

ja die sind von NG, lieferbar ab März bis September. Teils Lieferverzögerung wegen Wetter. Allerdings steht seit Freitag in meiner Bestellung, das die das weg geschickt haben. Und jetzt hab ich halt befürchtet die kommen bei dem miesen Wetter. 
Wo die das herhaben und ob ich die direkt rauspflanzen kann haben die nichts geschrieben. 
Aber samorai sagt ja die haben ne Anleitung bei. Dann sagen dir mir wie warm das Wasser sein sollte? Unser Teich hat derweil 10Grad. Gut denke durch die Regentage jetzt sinkt der auf 8 bis 9 runter. 
Also wenn dann erst doch lieber zwischen lagern? Wie "warm" soll dann das Wasser im Kübel sein? Oder steht das dann auch in der Anleitung?
Und wenn nichts dabei steht, direkt Freiflug in den Teich? 

Mmmmmh ich warte mal ab, was die Anleitungen schreiben wenn sie kommen und Notfalls schrei ich noch mal ganz laut.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## RKurzhals (29. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy,
dann schrei' ruhig mal laut. Nicht nur Frank ist ein begnadeter Gärtner, und kann Tipps geben. 10°C Wassertemperatur sind schon mal deutlich mehr als bei mir. Ich bin selbst gespannt, was da vorgeschlagen wird.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2015)

Also um die Teichtemperatur bei Wasserpflanzen habe ich mir noch nie einen Kopf gemacht.

Man kann es auch sehr genau nehmen.


----------



## Lyliana (30. März 2015)

Sobald das Päckchen da ist, schreib ich euch die Empfehlungen//Vorschläge


----------



## Lyliana (31. März 2015)

Bekam gerade eine E-Mail von NG “Lieferung voraussichtlich nach Ostern“

Puh, da wird's Wetter wieder schöner.
Wenn ich bis dahin nicht weg geflogen bin, schreib ich euch die versprochene Beschreibung.


----------



## RKurzhals (31. März 2015)

Hallo Lyliana,
dann hat sich das Thema ja so gut wie erledigt. Ich konnte heute im Baumarkt nicht widerstehen, und habe mir noch eine Japan-__ Schwertlilie gekauft (__ Iris ensata kaempferi). In meinem Teich habe ich schon drei Arten, die nasse Füße vertragen, und nun auch diese. Die wartet jetzt im "Stall" auf besseres Wetter, und ich hoffe auf eine schöne Farbvariante Bilder.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Lyliana,
> Ich konnte heute im Baumarkt nicht widerstehen, und habe mir noch eine Japan-__ Schwertlilie gekauft (__ Iris ensata kaempferi). In meinem Teich habe ich schon drei Arten, die nasse Füße vertragen, und nun auch diese.



Hi Rolf,

da sieht man wieder wie es die "holländischen" Baumarklieferanten es mit den Name nehmen. Ne  *Iris ensata kaempferi* gibt es nicht.

die heißt Iris ensata (Iris kaempferi ist ein ehemaliger, aber nicht mehr gültiger Name der Art - also nur noch ein Synonym).

verträgt übrigens nur zur Wachstumszeit "nasse Füße" den Winter über darf sie nur noch feucht stehen, keinesfalls mit den Wurzeln im Wasser

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (1. Apr. 2015)

Da muß ich dem Frank leider recht geben. Unsere Stand nur mit leicht feuchten Füßen, also ca + 5cm, Das hat sie ein Jahr mitgemacht dann war sie hin. Die zweite steht an Land, durch den schweren Boden relaiv feucht und sie hält sich jetzt schon ca 5 Jahre. Vermehren tut sie sich jedoch nicht über Samen, warum auch immer sie bildet keine.

LG René


----------



## Wetterleuchten (9. Apr. 2015)

Ich hänge mich mal hier dran.
Ich Doofie konnte heute nämlich auch nicht nein sagen, als die __ Seekanne, Nymphoides peltata, im Gartenmarkt stand. Hab ich also drei Minipflänzchen, eher Wurzen mit knapp 8 cm langen Trieben, oben drauf zwei winzige Keim?-Blättchen. 
Das Teichwasser hat aktuell 13°. Ich schätze mal, die würden mir im Teich eher eingehen, oder?
Alternativ hätte ich ein kleines, belüftbares Anzuchthaus zu bieten, da könnte ich sie reinstellen. Raus aus den Bechern, rein in eine Tupperschlüssel und wie gesagt in dieses Anzuchthäuschen? Tag und Nacht? Oder nachts lieber reinholen? Das mitgelieferte Wasser so lassen oder noch Teichwasser mit dazu? Auch noch etwas Substrat mit rein? Ich hätte roten Lehm und Sand, das könnte ich beliebig mischen und dazu geben.

Watt mach ick denn nu?


----------



## Lyliana (9. Apr. 2015)

Ich würds in den Teich tun. Scheint doch die Sonne. 13Grad is doch okay. "Nur die Harten komm´n in Garten"
Sonnigplätzchen ausgesucht ... Hab gestern auch schon __ Hechtkraut und Irgend ne Binse in den Teich getan. Sie sollen ja auch arbeiten 

Wenn ich warte bis der Teich bei 19 Grad ist isser wieder saftig Grün und ich seh nichts mehr


----------



## ina1912 (9. Apr. 2015)

Wenn die Pflänzchen vom Nachbarsteich kommen und Kälte gewohnt sind, können sie rein in den Teich. Bei den Pflänzchen aus dem Baumarkt würde ich das noch nicht machen, die kommen ganz sicher aus nem warmen Gewächshaus. So wie die Idee war, Töpfchen in eine Tuppe mit Wasser und rein ins Glashaus, alternativ ne sonige Stelle im Garten und nachts ne Frostschutzmütze drauf. ..Noppenfolie oder Acrylscheibe am besten. In den Teich pflanzen würde ich sie, wenn der Teich stabilere Wärme hat.
lg ina


----------



## Wetterleuchten (9. Apr. 2015)

Danke Ina,

Ok, dann ist der Platz vom Anzuchthäusle (Gewächshaus ist das nicht, eher Gewächskommode, aber Acryl und belüftbar immerhin) ganz ok, Sonne kommt ja hin. 
Die Seekannenbabies sollten dann aber schon komplett unter Wasser sein?


Lyliana, ich glaube die Relaxten dürfen ruhig auch in den Garten


----------



## ina1912 (9. Apr. 2015)

Ja, komplett unter Wasser.  Dann kommt kein kalter Luftzug dran. Da Du ja Lehm und Sand zum Einpflanzen nehmen wolltest, kannst Du ja auch schon umtopfen in einen größeren Topf, und diesen dann in den Wasserbottich stellen. Das gibt evtl. nen kleinen Wachstumsvorsprung.
lg ina


----------



## Lyliana (10. Apr. 2015)

Ich mach ja keine Kälte-Schock-Therapie, aber ich hab halt nicht die große Möglichkeit extrem zwischen zu lagern wenn es nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist.
Ist halt auch von Vorteil das wir hier ein sehr mildes Klima haben. 

Und stufenweise geht's halt ab in Teich.


----------



## Lilian91 (10. Apr. 2015)

Ich wollte mir heute auch im Baumarkt Pflanzen holen und die direkt in den Teich setzen. 
Da die dort in diesen Minibehältern draußen stehen, denke ich nicht,
dass das ein Problem darstellt. 
Das Wasser in diesen Mini Packungen kühlt ja auch sehr schnell aus. Vermutlich ist es da im Teich wärmer.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (10. Apr. 2015)

Bei uns im Gartenmarkt stehen diese Becherlein mit den Teichpflanzen auf fahrbaren Wagen, es besteht also die Möglichkeit, die abends in geschütztere Bereiche zu bringen. Ich traue den Gewächshausdingern keinen problemlosen Freilandstart zu. Nicht im April. 

Lyliana, ich kann das schon nachvollziehen, dass du deine Pflanzen gleich in den Teich stellen willst. Vielmehr habe ich das heute morgen verstanden, nachdem ich das ganze Haus nach leeren Wandfarbeneimern abgesucht hatte. Die, von denen man denkt, man hätte massenhaft herumstehen, wenn man sie aber gefunden hat, ist in jedem irgendwas drin. In einem immerhin der Lehm. 
Nachdem ich das Wasser in den Becherlein je zur Hälfte an einen Zitrusbaum (der wird bestimmt dankbar sein, erstens musste man den eh gießen und zweitens scheinen mir die Seekannenbabies gut gedüngt, Fadenalgen waren auch schon drin) gegossen hatte, habe ich unten in die Becher ordentlich Sand und ein paar Bröckchen Lehm gegeben, die Wurzeln darin verankert, die und die ganze Chose in besagte mit Teichwasser gut gefüllte Eimer gestellt. Jetzt stehen sie im Garten, sonnenbaden, die Fadenalgen können mit denen im Teichwasser eine neue Fadenalgensippe gründen und die Seekannenminis sind weit weg vom __ Goldfisch, der im Teich schon fressend seine Bahnen zieht. Für nachts brauchen sie wohl Frostschutz mit Lupo-Folie und Platte, weil ins Anzuchthäuschen kriege ich das auch mit viel Liebe nicht mehr rein, das ganze Eimergeraffel. Und das sind nur drei(!) Mini(!)pflänzlein.
Mehr und größere Pflanzen würde ich auch eher direkt in den Teich setzen.

Naja, das ist dann der Preis, wenn frau die Füße nicht still halten kann.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (11. Apr. 2015)

Mal ein kurzer Zwischenstand. Das warmbaden scheint den Seekännchen gut zu tun. Da kann man richtig zuschauen, wie neue Wurzeltriebe wachsen.
Der Bereich wo sie rein sollen, ist jetzt eh erst mal Sperrgebiet, weil sich da die Bergmolche rumtreiben.


----------



## marc 78 (28. Apr. 2015)

Hmm hallo erstmal  dann habe  ich alles  falsch gemacht  habe  meinen  teich vor  ca  4 Wochen  bepflanzt  sumpfdo Blume  blüht  wie dolle  und auch 2 Frosch löffel  treiben  aus aber  habe  auch eine  seerose  __ aurora  eingesetzt  1 rotes  Blatt  steht  zur zeit  auf ca. 20 cm wann stelle  ich  sie  runter  soll  lt beipack 40 -80 mein teich misst  60 cm dDanke  für antworten


----------



## Wetterleuchten (28. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Marc,

Wenn deine Pflanzen wachsen und gedeihen, hast du nix falsch gemacht, würde ich mal behaupten. Kommt halt immer auf den speziellen Fall an. Dass ich meine Seekannen erst mal nicht ausgepflanzt habe, dazu stehe ich. Hätte mit etwas Glück sein können, dass sie's trotzdem gepackt hätten, aber warum das Risiko eingehen?


P.S. Satzzeichen sind eine nützliche Erfindung, derer man sich bedienen sollte


----------

